# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Some of my newer work DUW

## Valvaren

Some of my newer pieces, really trying to focus on sculpting the bases and getting more detail in my painting as well and work towards more natural posing of my pieces.

Oldest to newest

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2014),ballpythonluvr (12-05-2014),Megg (10-11-2015),Serpentine666 (12-06-2014),_Sirensong26_ (12-12-2014),TheBallPythons (12-12-2014)

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

You're so talented!  :Good Job:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-04-2014)

----------


## rlditmars

Those are quite good. I love the Gecko on the switch plate especially. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## h00blah

Wow great coloring! I love little clay figurines like that  :Good Job: !

----------


## Rob

Impressive

----------


## slithering_BP

Wow super  cool,  wish I could  do it hahah

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> You're so talented!


I agree! You are just amazingly talented, I wish I could create something as beautiful as these  :Smile:

----------


## h00blah

I came back to take a closer look. The hognose and retics are my favorite  :Bowdown: ! I need these  :Please:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 

gimme! :shakes fist:

----------


## Artemisace

Those are so awesome, do you have a website?

----------


## Sirensong26

Absolutely fantastic work! I love how cute the skink is, and how his tongue pops!

----------


## Valvaren

*Rickys_Reptiles* - Thank you very much  :Very Happy: !

*rlditmars* - Thank you  :Very Happy: , the crestie was very fun for me, I really enjoyed working with
the subtle color difference, I hope to make some more cresties soon!

*h00blah* -  :Very Happy:  I'm glad you like them enough to come back for a second look  :Very Happy: ! The hognoses
are super popular can never make enough of them! Retics are so fun to make, that pattern
is just so awesome to paint because it starts off so blah and boring looking until you
get a few layers in and you can see it really take shape!

*Rob* - Thank you very much Rob!

*slithering_BP* - There is nothing saying you can't! Trust me I look back on when I first 
started and seeing the growth is amazing! I never really believed in that whole "keep
practicing" thing but really if you want to do it, just pick it up and do it and you will
amaze yourself one day!

*AlexisFitzy* -  :Very Happy:  Thank you Alexis! I bet you could! I will warn you though, the world of 
crafts will suck you in and before you know it you'll be dabbling in everything!

*Artemisace* - Thank you! I'll send you a pm with a link!

*Sirensong26* - That Skink was amazing to make! Since I can't really do much with the lizards
as far as posing I've been trying to think of ways to get personality across its just
getting my sculpting skills to a point where I can do stuff like that.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I love your work so much! The BTS is flippin' adorable especially with the tongue out  :Razz:

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you very much SnakeKittyFishy  :Very Happy: ! He was really fun to make, I think the next time I make a skink he will prob be showing off his tongue too!

----------


## Serpentine666

So incredibly beautiful! What clay/ paints do you use?

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you very much Serpentine666! I use super sculpey original modelling clay for the bases of my pieces and then paint them with acrylic paint and seal them.

----------


## Sir Hognose

The bluey is great, I would buy it, its just all of my money is in emergency funds for my real live blue tongue skink if he gets sick or something :/ 
Maybe after my summer job I'll buy it?

----------


## Valvaren

> The bluey is great, I would buy it, its just all of my money is in emergency funds for my real live blue tongue skink if he gets sick or something :/ 
> Maybe after my summer job I'll buy it?


Its really awesome of you to have money put away for emergency funds! You'd be surprised how many people don't do that. Your bluey is in a great home and hopefully he wont ever have need of those funds. Both those blue tongues I posted have already found homes but I have a new one i'll be posting soon!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Public reminder to keep ALL sales talk to PMs or post in the classifieds.
Thank you.

----------


## Valvaren

> Public reminder to keep ALL sales talk to PMs or post in the classifieds.
> Thank you.


Yeah sorry about that I tried to keep it within the lines, I usually pm any information regarding actual purchase/orders, sorry  :Sad:

----------


## Valvaren

Its to hard to resist making these tongues!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## Sonny1318

You really do very nice work, impressive to say the least.

----------


## Sirensong26

The latest skink has a great looking personality. Just the way his head is cocked and his tounge is out. It looks like he's going "Are YOU looking at ME?"

----------


## calmolly1

Before I opened the link I thought they were real! Beautiful work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valvaren

*Sonny1318* - Thank you very very much!

*Sirensong26* - Haha i'm glad that came across!! My bearded dragon pulls that look all the
time and it was what I had in mind when I posed the little fellow! I'm glad someone else
knows that look!

*calmolly1* - Thank you so much! It means so much to me that my works has come so far that it 
has that reaction!

----------


## Valvaren

Wanted to play with colors a bit, and it had been awhile since I made a boa so had to go with a Key West Motley Boa!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## Valvaren

I've been trying for a long time to figure out how to make rings, I have figured out how to make patterned bands but something about full bodies snakes has always been something I wanted to have available. I now have a method I can use to make these, however since I don't use any molds or special ring making tools the sizes will vary a little. Polymer clay also has a natural bit of a give to it.

Both these rings are sized 8 - 8 1/2 (I have pictures of them on sizing dowels on etsy)





I hope to have more sizes available soon!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## Valvaren

Never thought I would be able to make one of these guys like this but I tried it just for fun and am absolutely in love!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2014)

----------


## mattboyle96

awesome stuff, love the light switch covers

----------


## Sirensong26

Those rings look amazing! I can't get over how good you are with small details. And the models you have for the rings (Ie the snake tails) look awesome as well :Wink: 

Not to say your hand doesn't look nice. But the snake modeling the snake is cool

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg those rings are fantastic!!  :Very Happy:  I would rock one of those every single day. I really like the retic and gaboon they just really jump out at you

----------


## Valvaren

Mattboyle96 - Thank you very much Matt, I really have to make more switches

Sirensong26 - I'm surprising myself with the detailing to be honest, i'm really glad you like them! Brood was not really into the modeling but maybe it will grow on him.

AlexisFitzy - Thank you very much Alexis!! I've been trying to make sure I keep them compact but still having some personality!

----------


## Valvaren

Just some newer pieces

----------


## Valvaren

Just a General update :

----------

goddessbaby (01-20-2015),h00blah (01-19-2015),Orion (01-19-2015),_Rob_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Orion

Wow I just came across this thread. Fantastic work!!! The redtail,  cobra, and the green tree python are my favorites. Nicely detailed. Can you PM me your website?  Thank you.

----------


## andyroof1979

Those are just sick, some of the lizards especially! Nice work

----------


## h00blah

Beautiful as usual! I love the colors on that anaconda  :Bowdown: !

----------


## Valvaren

Orion - Thank you very much, the GTPs are always really fun to make! I'll send you a pm for sure.

andyroof1979 - Thank you  :Very Happy:  There are so many lizards I still have plans to make, so many pretty colors and patterns!

H00blah -  :Very Happy:  *hugs* Thank you very much! I also love the colors but I still feel I can't quite capture that goofy look  :Sad:

----------


## Valvaren

Just some newer work

----------


## Nick_bp

These are amazing!!!

----------


## Valvaren

Thank you very much Nick_bp!

----------


## Bloody Holly

Holy cow, these are amazing!! Your paint detailing is incredible!!

----------


## Valvaren

Very sorry for such a late reply Bloody Holly, but thank you very very much! 

Lots of new stuff happening at Custom Exotics, here are some newer pieces!






























Thanks for looking!!!

----------

_Alicia_ (03-13-2015)

----------

